# BMQ Drop Dead Date



## spud (7 Oct 2006)

I've searched but haven't found what I am looking for. I am wondering if there is a drop dead date as to how late they will start a BMQ course (reg force). Given the current situation I would think they would go as late as they can in the year but I keep hearing (from those who THINK) they know that they won't start any courses after mid-October. And by these people I do not mean recruiters, so don't slag me for that! Doesn't sound right to me, anybody have any information as to how late they will go. 

p.s. I'm just waiting for my offer and that's why I am wondering.

thanks in advance,
potato


----------



## orange.paint (7 Oct 2006)

It depends when/where the course is ran.Usually they try to do the BMQ continuous,meaning after October a continuous course would be impossible.I have seen them send the basic course on leave from week 4 for Christmas leave and return to week 5 after Christmas.

Anything is possible


----------



## Mayhem911 (7 Oct 2006)

Well my course starts on Oct 30th(St. Jean) so that proves the mid Oct. theory wrong. Not too sure if that helps you.


----------



## DirtyDog (7 Oct 2006)

I start BMQ at Saint Jean Nov. 6th..  There is a Christmas break I was told by my file manager, but I didn't catch how long.


----------



## Us3D (8 Oct 2006)

xmas break for Recruit is from


 dec 18 to jan 1st


----------



## DirtyDog (8 Oct 2006)

Us3D said:
			
		

> xmas break for Recruit is from
> 
> 
> dec 18 to jan 1st



Wow, that's a lot longer then I would've thought.


----------



## spud (8 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone. Good info.

potato


----------



## spud (12 Oct 2006)

Well I know that they are running BMQ until at least Nov 20th so I have my answer!

potato


----------



## punkd (17 Oct 2006)

Im not sure what the actual course dates are but they run courses all  through winter.


----------



## spud (18 Oct 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> actual course dates are but they run courses all  through winter.



From CFRC - Last course for St. Jean is Nov. 20th, starting up right after New Years again. I am not aware of dates at Borden, Gagetown or Wainwright. 

potato


----------



## startbutton (18 Oct 2006)

We're already into our fall crses here in Borden and the last grad is 14 Dec .We start the new crses just after the new year


----------



## Kodiack99 (21 Oct 2006)

I leave for my BMQ on Oct 29,from Halifax NS.NESOP is my trade,I was told in an email that CF makes all travel arrangements and pays for Christmas leave travel but didnt give dates,are the Nov 18 - Jan 1 dates acurate?


----------



## kincanucks (21 Oct 2006)

_are the Nov 18 - Jan 1 dates acurate?_

For Christmas leave?  No. More like 16 Dec to 3 Jan or 23 Dec to 7 Jan but they will tell you the dates when they think you need to know them.


----------



## Mayhem911 (21 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the info, I kinda figured it would be something like that, but everyone here is asking me about Christmas so its good to get an estimation from you on this one.


----------

